# 2A,2Kids Renewal end Aug



## hob1 (20 Aug 2013)

Hi,
Health Insurance is up for renewal at end of August.

I can usually sort out something from HIA website but this year finances tight and don't want to make a mistake. 

I am on VHI PMI1911, 2 children aged 6 and 7 are on VHI Nurse plan select and hubby with Laya Simply health excess. 

I need to get children on a good day to day expenses plan as both have asthma and lots of doctors visits last year. 

Was considering Laya Family care? as for adults main aim would be good basic plan with cover for semi private room in private hospital (not Dublin based so Mater etc not an issue)


----------



## snowyb (21 Aug 2013)

Hello hob1,

Welcome to AAM.  The Laya Family Care plan is ideal and best value for children, including outpatient cover, at the moment.

There are a few alternative options, for yourself and your husband, including private hospital cover, as follows;
One of you, must choose a Laya plan,  to accommodate the children on Family Care plan.

Here are a few suggestions to consider;   prices in brackets include a 3% charge if you pay be instalments.

1.  Essential Connect Saver;  price per adult;  849(876)pa -  public + private hospital cover(250 excess per private hospital claim) no outpatient.
2.  Connectcare;  price per adult; 990(1017)pa - public,private(50 excess)+ hi-tech hospital cover,  good outpatient cover, 50% refund.

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?351&253/

Laya have 2 plans that cover a selected  list of private hospitals.  If these particular private hospitals suit your location and needs, they are 
worth considering.  You will have to check out the list of hospitals covered for each plan individually before making a decision.

3.  Essential Value plan;(from 1 September 2013); adult price; 775(796)pa - restricted list of public + private hospitals(175 excess) no outpatient.
www.hia.ie/latest-news/latest-news/...ue-and-and-essential-value-500-on-01.09.2013/

4.  Simply Health Starter;  price per adult;  892(916)pa;  full public + selected private hospitals(no private excess) + good outpatient 50% refund.
www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?278/ 


VHI Options;
5. One Plan 150;  price per adult; 865pa;  public + private hospital cover(150 excess for 2 claims per year) no outpatient cover.  No cover for the
Hermitage or Galway Clinic or Mater Private or Blackrock Clinic;
This plan will be released on 22 August 2013, you would have to contact VHI for more details.

www.hia.ie/latest-news/latest-news/...family-and-one-plan-family-150-on-22.08.2013/

6. One Plan 250;  price per adult 789pa;  public + private hospital cover( 250 excess payable for first 2 admissions only per person per year) 
no outpatient cover.
www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?253/

7.  Company Plan;  adult price; 914pa; public + private hospital cover(75 excess per claim) no outpatient cover.
www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?88/

NOTE;  Childrens Offer;  VHI will reduce Parents and Kids Excess plan to 131 per child, from 22 August 2013, but while it has full hospital cover,
it does NOT have outpatient cover.
www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?102/


AVIVA Options;
8.  Family Value Plan;  adult price; 850pa;  public + private hospital cover(250 excess per claim) no outpatient cover.

9.  Level 2 Health Excess; adult price; 904;  full hospital cover( public, private(125 excess) + hi-tech hospital cover) no outpatient cover.
www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?249/

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?289&249/

AVIVA have a new range of Focus plans with a selected list of both public + private hospitals.  Again, only if the hospitals on the lists suit
your location and needs, are these plans worth considering;  The following plan includes private hospital cover;

10.  First Focus Plan;  price per adult 765pa;  selected public + private hospital cover,  no outpatient cover.
www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?340/

You can check out the hospital list for this plan, by clicking on your county, on the following link, a drop down list will appear on screen.
www.avivahealth.ie/health-plans/just-enough-plans/?focus=first

NOTE;  Childrens Option;  Aviva have reduced 'Family Focus' plan to 150 per child( 5 yrs of age +) until 30 September 2013. 
 This plan includes selected public + private hospital cover,  some outpatient cover( 3 gp visits x 30 per visit)
www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?&343/

The hospital lists for both public and private can be checked out on the following link;
www.avivahealth.ie/health-plans/just-enough-plans/?focus=family


GLOHEALTH Options; 
11.  Better Plan;  adult price; 915pa( 5% discount applies if bought online = 869pa);  public, private(100 excess) + hi-tech hospital cover, no outpatient cover.
www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?298/

www.glohealth.ie

Hope you find suitable alternatives.

Regards,  Snowyb


----------



## macdo (21 Aug 2013)

Family Focus 150euro for kids over 5,  offers 3 visits to the doctor, 30 euro each.

The price for Glo is wrong.


----------



## hob1 (22 Aug 2013)

Thank you so much, that really helped to point me in right direction.


----------

